# Fbar and fatcha question



## Linda1188 (Sep 23, 2015)

I live in Mexico and I am a stay at home mom. I have a small bank account here that I put in at most a 1000 dollars a month for spending such as on groceries l, gas and what not. This is money that comes from my husbands account and is not made by me. Do I need to report any of the fatcha forms? I am below all the thresholds as shown on the Irs website. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are below the thresholds, then you have no obligation to file a tax return - and for many of the FATCA forms, if you aren't obligated to file, you don't have to file the FATCA forms, either. In any event, most of the FATCA forms only apply to overseas residents with at least $200,000 in relevant assets.

The one "trick" on the FBAR forms is that you have to take into account all accounts over which you have signature authority (which means any joint accounts you hold with your husband).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

Linda1188 said:


> I live in Mexico and I am a stay at home mom. I have a small bank account here that I put in at most a 1000 dollars a month for spending such as on groceries l, gas and what not. This is money that comes from my husbands account and is not made by me. Do I need to report any of the fatcha forms? I am below all the thresholds as shown on the Irs website. Thanks for the help.


This link will help you to understand the requirements:

Comparison of Form 8938 and FBAR Requirements


----------

